# Arrrgghhh it's Mother's Day



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

So, another Mother's Day. It can't be escaped, absolutely sick to death of being bombarded with TV adverts, ******** rubbish and every single shop being turned into tat central. My own mum died and I so far have been totally incapable of becoming one. There is no way on this planet I am buying a card or indeed anything for the mother in law from hell, who frankly shouldn't have ever become a mother as she has all the mothering instinct of a cuckoo. I'd like to hide away from it all but there seem to be no escape short of living underground until it passes.

Really just fancied a rant, so there we go. Would be nice to hear from any other 40plus, childless ladies out there, trying to conceive with their own eggs and also feeling the need to scream "it's just not bleeping fair".


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi maisyz
Mother's Day drives me insane and to the point that I will avoid all shops this week! I lost my mum sept 11, without her seeing us through our deivf journey, she was amazing support for me through the first 4 years of our journey, altho I have a amazing sister and a brilliant auntie it's just not the same and as for mil i can barely hold a conversation without it getting heated as she thinks she knows everything without even listening to us, even my hubby has given up telling her how our app go, I always end up feeling 10time worse after speaking with her, 
As I read your post the was a advert at the to and bottom of the page advertising thorntons Mother's Day chocolates!!  

Hope you don't mind me posting as I'm not over 40, nor am I able to use my own eggs, 

I do feel the need to scream tho!  
All the best Donna xx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Donna, yep guess mentioning the M word brings up all the adverts even on here, no escape anywhere.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i waited 20 years to get pregnant, finally managed it at the end of last year. i was so looking forward to this mother's day! I received the maternity exemption certificate (for prescription charges etc) on the 20th december and found out i had m/ced on the 21st. I had one day, just one day, of having finally said out loud 'i'm a mum'. my own mother is alive and kicking and very insensitive, just oblivious to the idea that i've even had a m/c, or that i'm still thinking about it. my sister has two beautiful children who on mother's day will be giving cards to grandma, no doubt some lovely hand made affair from her cute-as-a-button two year old. I am supposed to be spending the day with them all which i want to do, but i am not sure how i will get through it. If i say anything at all about my m/c it will just look like i am attention-seeking. My 12-week-it-was-only9+2-scan-picture is my most prized possession. i'm worried if they catch me looking at it they will either think it's ghoulish or else they'll think i've gone mad or tell me i'm silly to look at it when baby was dead anyway. Or they'll get their hopes up that somehow i have made another one and then i'll have to explain i'm not pregnant... 
I just want to curl up in a corner somewhere and never come out. The television is covered not just with mother's day things but programs about babies and pregnancy and adverts for vitamins etc. Even all the soaps are full of babies or pregnant ladies. I bought my mother a card and have wrapped presents for her it was so hard because of knowing nobody was getting me a mother's day card. I don't expect DH to even think about doing anything for me on the day. It's not like i'd want much but maybe just if he'd spend a few minutes at least talking about our loss.. without me having to prompt him.

argh @mother's day indeed. There ought to be a 'wannabemothers day' and a 'angelmothers day' 

neighbours husband just died i feel terribly gloomy today.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Can't I just sleep....... Please..... Until its over? 

Xx


----------



## Rowan22 (Dec 29, 2008)

I've already decided to work through it, especially if the weather's bad. As I work mostly from home I can do that. It's much better than sitting there with all the feelings and we saw my mum last week, so she's not bothered if we don't appear this week. 

Rowanxx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I am also sick to death of the constant adverts, I have never looked forward to Monday before. This is goingto be the hardest mothers day I have ever felt, I was so close to the dream and now I am not. I shall probably look through my book of scans and reminise of the happier times, then i shall probably go and do some shopping which is always my pick me up x

Sending you all some strength to get through it xx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

One of the most annoying adverts is the "almost a mother " one!  Just can't bear it!  All so hard

Think I'm off for some retail therapy as well arty. Cheer myself up with some new shoes!


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Retail therapy sounds like a good plan.... I'm in need of a few pairs of shoes!!! We are going to the cemetery to put flowers where my mums ashes were scattered, and then going to put flowers on my mums and Eva and Joshua's tree. How this year should have been different.........


Sending all you ladies strength for tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh daisy.  That will be hard. Life is so cruel. Sending you lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## ELW7 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sending you all much love and hoping you all find some strength to help you through today. So sad so many of us are hurting   It is unbearable    xxxxxxxxxx


----------

